
Show HN: Linkstore v2 – bookmarking service rebuilt with Elixir, 275kb → 35kb - listofthings
https://linkstore.app
======
listofthings
Hi, the previous version of linkstore was built using Meteor.JS. One of my
non-negotiables was making sure everything was server side rendered, which I
found myself going through a lot of hoops to get working correctly with React.
Even when I did accomplish that, I didn’t like that the app was bloated:
~275kb seemed a little crazy for something that just lets you view a list of
links.

I recently started exploring Elixir and the Phoenix framework and decided to
rebuild linkstore to get some hands up experience with the stack. While I’m a
huge React fan, I was pleasantly surprised at how well I managed without it.
The app now sits at ~24kb for the landing page and ~35kb for the main app. I
also redid the layout so it now provides a better browsing experience (in the
near future there’ll be an option for a simpler view for those who don’t like
preview images).

The app is deployed on Gigalixir (which has a deployment experience that’s
just as awesome as Meteor Galaxy).

------
mihaifm
There seems to be a problem with saving, doens't work for me (Chrome)

